# New Aspire Triton



## Gizmo (17/6/15)

Looks really nice

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Barak (17/6/15)

aspire has won me over with the atlantis v2. No dry hits ever, flavour for days, no leaking and awesome airflow. I have gone through 2 subtanks and i have given up on them. This will def be my next tank.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan (17/6/15)

Yoh this looks sweet  Now when is this beauty expected on our shores


----------



## Jan (17/6/15)

I like that it is top fill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (17/6/15)

WoW
Definitely just made my 'have to have' list!
Awesome looking setup, if one can buy it complete with all the goodies shown.


----------



## HealthCabin (18/6/15)

Excellent


----------



## Christopher (25/6/15)

I want one yesterday....


----------



## Redeemer (25/6/15)

"The Triton tank is set to release on July 7, 2015"

Read more: http://vapingcheap.com/aspire-triton-tank/#ixzz3e46W2auc


----------



## ErnstZA (2/7/15)

If anyone is interested

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/istick-50w-cover-and-aspire-triton-cape-town.t12841/


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/7/15)

Hi All

I have one on the way. With slow mail. One have to buy the RBA coil separate. This tank is quite expensive. Retail is $50 and the RBA coil setup is $12.

Good news is that the old Aspire coils will also work on it.

Can't wait for it to arrive. Going to be a long wait. Hope it is worth it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/15)

Rip reviewing the RTA for the Triton.


----------



## wazarmoto (2/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Rip reviewing the RTA for the Triton.



I actually watched that with the volume off. Just watching Rip's hand gestures and facial expressions.... Lol.. 


That tank looks like a really nice one though.


----------



## huffnpuff (2/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Rip reviewing the RTA for the Triton.




This is a fail for me, they should've made it vertical-coil oriented. Oh well, guess I'll just stick to rebuilding the standard coil heads.


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Rip reviewing the RTA for the Triton.



Looks like they have listened to the user as far as features go,I'll give props for that


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have one on the way. With slow mail. One have to buy the RBA coil separate. This tank is quite expensive. Retail is $50 and the RBA coil setup is $12.
> 
> ...


Interesting to see that venders have the same problems as us mere mortals.lol


----------



## Eyeball (2/8/15)

Had a couple of puffs on one Friday at Vapoholics.
Really cool tank just to little juice capacity.


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Interesting to see that venders have the same problems as us mere mortals.lol


I won the Triton on a promo. But I had to pay to get it here. Also ordered the RTA section. And after getting the tank for free, I still ended up paying almost R700 just to get. With shipping and all of that. Never again. Next time I will tell them to keep it. LOL.

But I like the device. Just heavy on juice.It is like my 4.4L Discovery. A tank of juice just to get out of the yard.LOL


----------



## kev mac (3/8/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> I won the Triton on a promo. But I had to pay to get it here. Also ordered the RTA section. And after getting the tank for free, I still ended up paying almost R700 just to get. With shipping and all of that. Never again. Next time I will tell them to keep it. LOL.
> 
> But I like the device. Just heavy on juice.It is like my 4.4L Discovery. A tank of juice just to get out of the yard.LOL


How much is that converted to dollars?


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/8/15)

kev mac said:


> How much is that converted to dollars?


Was about $54.With shipping customs etc.


----------



## Necropolis (3/8/15)

Looks awesome. 

Would like a pre-built coil @ around 1ohms though. 

Not the biggest fan of sub-ohm vaping.


----------



## kev mac (3/8/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> Was about $54.With shipping customs etc.


Really was'nt much of a win unfortunately


----------

